# swelling on the belly of mystery pregnant mare



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

my mystery pregnant mare came out of her stall this afternoon (have started putting her up during the hotest part of the day with swellings on the underside of her belly, first I have seen, firm to the touch...she sloshed down a bunch of water (she had some in the bottom of her bucket in the stall) and tucked in to the hay after a good roll, seems fine...thoughts?


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Edema. Normal.

Do you have the book "Blessed are the Broodmares"? It is a great resource for people foaling out a mare.

"Blessed are the Foals" is excellent as well but the broodmare book is - IMHO - a "must" for someone who is foaling out a mare for the first time.... if only to learn when to call the vet!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I agree completely with Jennigrey on both the edema and Blessed Are the Broodmares. The book was the best purchase I made before getting into breeding again after a 25 year hiatus.

The swelling can run the entire length of her belly too.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

One of my mares got it once and the vet had me add bran to her feed. Goal was to absorb some of the retained fluids to get the swelling down. He wanted to get her manure to the consistency of a cow patty. She had her foal less than 48 hours later and the swelling went away with the birth so I can't tell you how long it will take of giving her bran before you should see a reduction in the swelling.


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

Second the first two replies - increasing exercise or at least turnout normally takes care of it. Friend had a mini mare swell up like that, simply started putting her out during the day and poof it was gone...


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Quite common in late term mares. Think of it as another sign shes getting there! Turn out helps, some mares tend to have it worse than others. Some just will have it right up to foaling no matter what you do. 
Hows her udder developing now?

Is this what your looking at?


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

ShyAnne said:


> Quite common in late term mares. Think of it as another sign shes getting there! Turn out helps, some mares tend to have it worse than others. Some just will have it right up to foaling no matter what you do.
> Hows her udder developing now?
> 
> Is this what your looking at?



just like this, and she sure looks miserable....bless her heart..will get a picture of her udder, totally full but no waxing..poor thing..when I walk out she just comes over and presses her head against me....left her out today to see if moving about would help but didn't do much


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

jennigrey said:


> Edema. Normal.
> 
> Do you have the book "Blessed are the Broodmares"? It is a great resource for people foaling out a mare.
> 
> "Blessed are the Foals" is excellent as well but the broodmare book is - IMHO - a "must" for someone who is foaling out a mare for the first time.... if only to learn when to call the vet!


I downloaded blessed are the broodmares, had a copy as a kid but think it is at my folks house


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

She sounds like shes getting pretty close! Is her udder staying up now or still going up and down? 
When they start to look, act and be generally miserable, Thats when I start putting on the coffee, course it could be tonight or still weeks away 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## eaglequest (May 12, 2002)

Yep, very common on preggo mares. My old Rosie got that every time she was bred, even when out in pasture 24/7. Her's was quite noticable and was "pitting" meaning if you pushed it it would mold around your finger & stay that way. Poor things!


----------

